# Kayak around $1K



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know of a decent kayak that is around a 1000 for fishing and has two rod holders. Looking for a kayak my friends and dad can use? Will probably just use it on the tennessee river so it doesn't need to be anything too special


----------

